# History of the Eagles (documentary on Showtime)



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Man was this excellent! I was seriously not aware of all the origins and fighting. I was under the belief that it was Don and Glen that butted heads constantly and that Joe was difficult as well. That Felder was such a little baby about his place in the band, I mean I get he contributed a lot musically but like Glenn said you never knew where you would start singing on a lot of his stuff it was just instrumental. Great but instrumental. Without Glenn and Don writing the lyrics they would have been no where or at best maybe a Grateful Dead type band. 

I also forgot how funny Joe is. the story about him and Belushi trashing the hotel and painting their jeans black to get into the fancy restaurant was just hysterical. 

Very well done all the way around, oh and forgot how freaking hot Linda Rontstadt was.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I haven't watched it all yet.

Did Joe tell the story of the recording session with Henley telling him "You can do better. Work on it while we get dinner."?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I watched Part 1 over the weekend. Won't get to Part 2 for a few days. I also thought it was excellent. I had heard the story about Felder and Frey taking verbal jabs at each other at that concert, but I never knew mics caught it and it was recorded. 

Looking forward to the second part. I imaging things will get a bit uglier when they get to Felder's firing.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

netringer said:


> I haven't watched it all yet.
> 
> Did Joe tell the story of the recording session with Henley telling him "You can do better. Work on it while we get dinner."?


No but they did tell the story of the manager taking Felder to dinner while Don recorded the lyrics to "heart of the matter" (I think) because Felder can't sing.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

mwhip said:


> No but they did tell the story of the manager taking Felder to dinner while Don recorded the lyrics to "heart of the matter" (I think) because Felder can't sing.


It was "Victim of Love", I think.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

DougF said:


> It was "Victim of Love", I think.


Must have been. Heart of the Matter is a Henley song.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I wanted to see this but don't have Showtime. The NY Times had an interview with Hendley talking about this show.

Hopefully they will repeat it during one of the free preview weeks on DirecTV or they will put it out on DVD/BD and my library will have it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

BrandonRe said:


> Must have been. Heart of the Matter is a Henley song.


That is what I said that I think Felder wanted to sing on "Heart of the Matter" but was terrible and Don did it while they distracted him.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I got the 2nd part, missed the 1st part


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hope it re-airs. I was thinking about this and read some reviews that it was crap. I know, I know - I should not have put that much stock in those reviews. Anyway, I love the Eagles and now I want to see it, thanks to the reviews here (in which I put MUCH more stock than something I read in magazines).


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Hope it re-airs. I was thinking about this and read some reviews that it was crap. I know, I know - I should not have put that much stock in those reviews. Anyway, I love the Eagles and now I want to see it, thanks to the reviews here (in which I put MUCH more stock than something I read in magazines).


I wonder what their beef was? I would say they take Don and Glenn a little too much at their word but other than that I liked it. Wish they would have interviewed other artists more, especially Linda Ronstadt but I think she is a recluse now.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The story Joe told:

In a recording session Joe does a solo. Henley tells him "You can do better. We're going to dinner. Work on it while we're gone."

Joe tells the engineer to keep replaying the riff he did real loud so it sounds live, and Joe goes and plays pool. 

Henley comes back. "YOU NAILED IT! I knew you could do it, Joe!":


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Showtime shows that the film will be available on demand. It wasn't there when I looked but I set to record future airings.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Great but instrumental. Without Glenn and Don writing the lyrics they would have been no where or at best maybe a Grateful Dead type band.


Was that a knock at Grateful Dead lyrics?

If so, clearly you have no concept of what you are talking about.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Was that a knock at Grateful Dead lyrics?
> 
> If so, clearly you have no concept of what you are talking about.


Maybe. I think the Dead are great lyricists but they are also great musicians and their songs have long interludes of just playing. That is what Don was referring to basically is that Felder is great musically but do they want to be a band of just instrumentation or do they want songs with lyrics. Very few of what Felder had was usable to make songs with lyrics out of.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

mwhip said:


> That is what I said that I think Felder wanted to sing on "Heart of the Matter" but was terrible and Don did it while they distracted him.


I meant it was a Don Henley solo song released years after the Eagles broke up and prior to "Hell Freezes Over."


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Maybe. I think the Dead are great lyricists but they are also great musicians and their songs have long interludes of just playing. That is what Don was referring to basically is that Felder is great musically but do they want to be a band of just instrumentation or do they want songs with lyrics. Very few of what Felder had was usable to make songs with lyrics out of.


Hmmm. Maybe I should turn that into a compliment. Robert Hunter's lyrics helped take the Dead to that next level. So few bands can blow you away on multiple levels. Musicianship, great jams, great lyrics . . .


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Maybe. I think the Dead are great lyricists but they are also great musicians and their songs have long interludes of just playing. That is what Don was referring to basically is that Felder is great musically but do they want to be a band of just instrumentation or do they want songs with lyrics. Very few of what Felder had was usable to make songs with lyrics out of.


I read it the same way... that you were referring to a great jam band, as versus an Eagles type lyrics & music band. Said as a life-long deadhead and a big fan of the Eagles.

I recall hearing once that Jerry played pedal steel on an Eagles song. Taking It Easy maybe?

I'm spending a week away from TVs, but recorded this and will watch upon my return. Sounds good!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I don't have Showtime - I'll have to track this down from other sources.

I've read a few books about the Eagles, including Felder's.

IIRC, when the band originally formed, it was definitely an even split of profit between all members. That did not include publishing revenue however, so the more prolific songwriters (Henley and Frey) would be making more.

As Leadon and Meisner were replaced, I believe that policy was still in place. When the Farewell 1 tour happened, Felder suspected that Henley and Frey were taking more than their share of the tour profits but couldn't verify it because he and his lawyer were denied access to the accounting records.

Then when the last tour was being put together, Felder was informed that Henley and Frey wanted the profits split 7 ways instead of 5, with each of them getting 2/7s while the other 3 only got 1/7. He fought that and they fired him, replacing him with Henley's guitarist from his solo career.

What I've never understood about this kind of thing is how a band member gets "fired" if that member owns an equal part of a band based on an earlier contract. I think they eventually bought him out of his stake in the band, but couldn't he have insisted that he be included in the tour, or prevented them from touring as "The Eagles" without him (similar to the "who owns the name Pink Floyd" struggle)?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah how the business side works would be very interesting to know. I do know in the 70's when they split from Aslyum and Geffen they formed their own corporation to do management and such. Not sure how that is all setup and who gets what.

Basically Glenn said in the documentary that he and Don wanted more of a share of the profits because no one else did anything in the 80's except those two. And if they would be playing their solo stuff while on an Eagles tour than they needed a larger cut. 

Funny thing is Walsh totally agreed with all that and he said "All I want to do is play music to songs Glenn and Don write". Which to me was surprising from all the things I heard about Joe.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm amazed that most groups and teams do an even split, but I guess anything else would make hanging out together a bit of a challenge. When you have what is a lead singer with backup band (not the Eagles), they still split 7 or 8 ways. Amazing.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Basically Glenn said in the documentary that he and Don wanted more of a share of the profits because no one else did anything in the 80's except those two. And if they would be playing their solo stuff while on an Eagles tour than they needed a larger cut.


But they would be getting a bigger slice of the profits anyway because of the publishing rights (even playing live, I believe publishing fees are paid for every song that is performed). But theoretically they are all working just as hard while on stage.



> Funny thing is Walsh totally agreed with all that and he said "All I want to do is play music to songs Glenn and Don write". Which to me was surprising from all the things I heard about Joe.


But he can afford to say that since he was a solo act before the Eagles and still can fill venues (albeit not arenas) by himself. Schmitt and Felder - not so much.



netringer said:


> I'm amazed that most groups and teams do an even split, but I guess anything else would make hanging out together a bit of a challenge. When you have what is a lead singer with backup band (not the Eagles), they still split 7 or 8 ways. Amazing.


I'm not sure that's so true of a typical "Johnny Singer and the Backups" type of group. Especially once they get past their chart-topping days and into the "nostalgia" type tours, when half the band are replaced with guys in their 20s. Often the backup band is on salary.

Chuck Berry used to travel alone, and make each venue owner hire a band to play behind him. He was a crazy mofo anyway though.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Watched Part 2 tonight. Frey sure is a smug SOB. I guess he's got the goods to back it up, though. Too bad Felder couldn't be satisfied with his place in the group. He's probably lost a lot of money in the last 12 years.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

For some reason my Tivo didn't pick up part two of this. But I managed to find the whole thing via "magical means"

Look for: History.of.the.Eagles.2013.720p.HDTV.x264-2HD or History.of.the.Eagles.2013.HDTV.x264-2HD


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Crap, I haven't watched this. Recording scheduled.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

ewolfr said:


> For some reason my Tivo didn't pick up part two of this. But I managed to find the whole thing via "magical means"
> 
> Look for: History.of.the.Eagles.2013.720p.HDTV.x264-2HD or History.of.the.Eagles.2013.HDTV.x264-2HD


Found the same - looking forward to watching it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

ewolfr said:


> Look for: History.of.the.Eagles.2013.720p.HDTV.x264-2HD


Watching the magic now.  My goal was to watch 20 or 30 minutes, then go to Crossfit. I've missed Crossfit, but now I get to watch it all straight through, heh.

Greg


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

It's on today in one piece ...


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I watched it today. I really liked it, but I was disappointed several times when I was getting into the music and they just cut into it. And as someone said above, Linda Ronstadt was smoking back then. Holy Moly, I'd forgotten how good looking she was.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Since it hasn't been mentioned yet, if you really enjoyed this you should immediately read Don Felder's Heaven and Hell for the other side of the story. Great read, great stories and a very different viewpoint of Henley and Fry.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Finally got to watch this and it was pretty good, but while they spent plenty of time talking about the conflicts with Leadon, Meisner, and Felder they conveniently ignored the most damaging conflict of all - between Henley and Frey themselves. It got pretty nasty, and they completely glossed over it.

The way it was presented, it looked like the last battle between Frey and Felder ended the band when in reality the worse problem was between Frey and Henley. Felder wasn't even a founding member. They could have replaced him and continued on just like they did Leadon and Meisner.

To not even acknowledge that the real cause of the breakup was Frey/Henley and lay it at Felder's feet is disingenous at best.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This has been running on HBO again and I finally watched last night. I didn't know it was 3 hours, and it kept me up later than usual, but I loved it.

Years ago (late 90s I believe) my husband really wanted to see them at one point, when they were going to be here. He asked me if I wanted to go. I was basically like 'meh, ok I guess'. Wow! It was the best concert I've ever attended. I don't know what was wrong with me that I didn't have proper respect for them. I guess I was too busy partying at the time and everything just mashed together, so I didn't actually realize all those songs were theirs. d'oh

I didn't know all the ins and outs, and changes so it was very interesting. Of course, it's also a trip to see how they looked back in their heyday and then now. Most held up pretty well. The one guy (oh darn, forgot his name - first falsetto guy who was pretty cute young) actually almost scared me out of my chair when I saw him 'now'.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

RichardHead said:


> Since it hasn't been mentioned yet, if you really enjoyed this you should immediately read Don Felder's Heaven and Hell for the other side of the story. Great read, great stories and a very different viewpoint of Henley and Fry.


I had read that book before I even watched the show, and only reading Felder's side I thought it was all Frey and Henley causing the problems. But last year, my Dad (the Leader of The Les Paul Trio that plays The Iridium every Monday night in NYC) booked Felder to play with The Trio. Because of the book and the interview I heard on Stern I called my Dad expecting to hear how great it was only to hear words from Dad's mouth I have never heard about another human being, "He's dead to me!"

Turns out Felder is the problem, he was a prima donna, had his little drumming box and would only practice 2 songs with the band, then threw a fit grabbed his gear and left. Stood up anyone that purchased a ticket to see him, he was a no show that evening. My Dad was furious, calling him the most unprofessional piece of garbage he has ever worked with, and he has worked with them all. Changed my opinion,so when I watched The Showtime special I saw him entirely different, and the band members all stated all he did was complain about what everybody was getting always causing problems, and I now believe them.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip 2-18-2013 said:


> I'm spending a week away from TVs, but recorded this and will watch upon my return. Sounds good!


Thread bump! Finally watched this; took a little longer than I planned. Really well done documentary. Been an Eagle's fan since... well, a long time ago. But never knew much about them.

It's amazing how much video footage they have of the early days. They filmed everything!

Is there anyone, of a certain age, who didn't make "Their Greatest Hits" one of the first albums you also bought on CD as you were updating your collection from records to CDs.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Thread bump! Finally watched this; took a little longer than I planned. Really well done documentary. Been an Eagle's fan since... well, a long time ago. But never knew much about them.
> 
> It's amazing how much video footage they have of the early days. They filmed everything!
> 
> Is there anyone, of a certain age, who didn't make "Their Greatest Hits" one of the first albums you also bought on CD as you were updating your collection from records to CDs.


Is this still just on Showtime or has it made it to streaming yet?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Thread bump! Finally watched this; took a little longer than I planned. Really well done documentary. Been an Eagle's fan since... well, a long time ago. But never knew much about them.
> 
> It's amazing how much video footage they have of the early days. They filmed everything!
> 
> Is there anyone, of a certain age, who didn't make "Their Greatest Hits" one of the first albums you also bought on CD as you were updating your collection from records to CDs.


The only version of Eagles Greatest Hits I own is still on vinyl. And it was my wife's from before we were married. The first Eagles I bought was Hotel California which came out after GH. That's the only Eagles album I own both on vinyl and CD. Of course, since, I have a turntable with a USB connection so own it all digitally now


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Finally got to watch this and it was pretty good, but while they spent plenty of time talking about the conflicts with Leadon, Meisner, and Felder they conveniently ignored the most damaging conflict of all - between Henley and Frey themselves. It got pretty nasty, and they completely glossed over it.
> 
> The way it was presented, it looked like the last battle between Frey and Felder ended the band when in reality the worse problem was between Frey and Henley. Felder wasn't even a founding member. They could have replaced him and continued on just like they did Leadon and Meisner.
> 
> To not even acknowledge that the real cause of the breakup was Frey/Henley and lay it at Felder's feet is disingenous at best.


Well, Frey and Henley aren't stupid. They've had a license to print money since 1994 and I don't think they are going to let anything out there that shows them negatively if they can help it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

DougF said:


> Well, Frey and Henley aren't stupid. They've had a license to print money since 1994 and I don't think they are going to let anything out there that shows them negatively if they can help it.


94? I think 74 is more like it. As they said in the documentary they started their own Eagles corp in the 70's to put all merchandising and publishing under.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

mwhip said:


> 94? I think 74 is more like it. As they said in the documentary they started their own Eagles corp in the 70's to put all merchandising and publishing under.


Sure, they've been raking it in for 40 years. But I think the reunion kinda kicked it up a notch. I would think their earnings jumped substantially then.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Checked the listings and this is airing just once coming up, this Sunday afternoon (during football). DVR set.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Marco said:


> Checked the listings and this is airing just once coming up, this Sunday afternoon (during football). DVR set.


I wish this would make it on to streaming or DVD/BD. I definitely want to watch this, but not enough to sub to Showtime. Of course the times we've had free previews, it's not been on.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

It's on demand if you have it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

super dave said:


> It's on demand if you have it.


Nope, need a Showtime sub to access it.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

DougF said:


> Sure, they've been raking it in for 40 years. But I think the reunion kinda kicked it up a notch.


A huge notch. That tour made more in two years ($160M) than they ever did touring during the 1970s. The live album and the MTV concert video that debuted later that year made it a perfect storm. I saw em in '94 in Mountain View, CA. I still remember being astonished with the cross-generational makeup of the audience.

The Blu-Ray has been in my wishlist for a few months. I may finally pull the trigger on it now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Saturn_V said:


> A huge notch. That tour made more in two years ($160M) than they ever did touring during the 1970s. The live album and the MTV concert video that debuted later that year made it a perfect storm. I saw em in '94 in Mountain View, CA. I still remember being astonished with the cross-generational makeup of the audience.
> 
> The Blu-Ray has been in my wishlist for a few months. I may finally pull the trigger on it now.


Added to my wishlist as well. If this shows up on Showtime the next time I get a freebie, I'll remove. If not I'll by this before the holidays. I like the idea that there's a concert included with this. I enjoy watching concerts of bands I like on DVD/BD or even streaming.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

The documentary is also available on iTunes for $12.99.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

DougF said:


> Sure, they've been raking it in for 40 years. But I think the reunion kinda kicked it up a notch. I would think their earnings jumped substantially then.


If you're talking about the Hell Freezes Over tour, I'm kind of pissed at them because that was the first concert that broke over $100/ticket at our local shed venue, even for lawn seats. Until then, even big contemporary acts would max at around $40-45 for _reserved_ seats. After HFO, all ticket pricing took a big jump.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

SteveInNC said:


> If you're talking about the Hell Freezes Over tour, I'm kind of pissed at them because that was the first concert that broke over $100/ticket at our local shed venue, even for lawn seats. Until then, even big contemporary acts would max at around $40-45 for _reserved_ seats. After HFO, all ticket pricing took a big jump.


Yep, that's the one. Well, the whole event really (reunion, tour, video, cd, etc.) My ticket for that tour was ~$65 for mid-range in in April of '95. Several years later ('02 or '03), paid over $100/ticket for similiar seats. That was my last huge concert. Decided after that one that the prices weren't worth it and I've only seen a few state fair shows since. Haven't paid more than $30 for one of those shows.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Read this week that Bernie Leadon is playing on their current tour in support of the documentary. Felder wasn't invited for obvious reasons. Not sure why Meisner wasn't either.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

DougF said:


> Read this week that Bernie Leadon is playing on their current tour in support of the documentary. Felder wasn't invited for obvious reasons. Not sure why Meisner wasn't either.


Meisner was invited, but he's been sick and unable to tour.

http://www.allaxess.com/guitar-blog...to-tour-with-founding-guitarist-bernie-leadon

http://www.quadcitydailynews.com/blog/details.cfm?clientid=20&id=84407


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

After having had this sit on the DVR since February, I finally watched it last night. Wow. I expected it to be kind of a glorified "Behind The Music" type thing, but it's light years ahead of that. The amount of archival footage (as others have noted) was vast. The storytelling was great (although, as others have noticed, not much on Frey vs. Henley), and it was great learning about how the various members left and came into the band. 

I agree that Frey is a bit full of himself; I thought his solo work was the weakest of the bunch (well, weakest of Henley, Walsh and Frey), and I don't like most of it. Henley and Walsh's stuff, OTOH, I love and listen to regularly. 

One thing I'd always wondered, and now reinforced after seeing this, is why they didn't have Schmit sing lead on "Take It To The Limit" after Meisner left? He had basically been "swapped in" for Meisner in Poco, singing and playing the same stuff; why did they re-key the song and have Frey sing it? I'll always love Meisner's version the best (this is my favorite Eagles song, but only if he's singing). 

And finally, a note to all would-be singers who are living in the AutoTune age: Listen to the a cappella parts of this show closely, and decide whether or not you are, in fact, a singer, or are you just input for AutoTune. They sounded stunning, both in the 70s and in the much later years, but honestly, the opening scene with them singing "Seven Bridges Road" in the dressing room just blew me away. No electronics of any kind, just organic voices. Wow. 

Brad


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I liked it a lot - the footage from the 70's being the best part, just because there was so much and of good quality as well.

However, by the end of hearing his whining about money, Glenn Frey comes off as being a bit of a jerk. Most bands generally split the touring money equally. Where Frey/Henley make the big bucks is from writing royalties.

Did Led Zeppelin pay John Bonham less than Robert Plant with regards to touring money? Not likely.

Did John Deacon make less than Freddie Mercury when on stage? Not likely (actually, in their later years, Queen equalized everything to the point of saying "all songs written by Queen"). Fans all knew who wrote most of the song, but they decided in the end that it would cut down on un-productive fighting in the studio.

I'm surprised that Tim Schmidt and Joe Walsh AGREED to getting less money for touring. That just shows a) how much they needed the money because of their lack of writing royalties, and b) how much money writing royalties earn for the artist. And while Felder may also be a bit of a jerk away from the cameras, Frey made the point it was all about the money, so that's the only point I'm focusing on here.

Frey comes off as a complete a%^hole by the end of the doc, and since Henley (ooo, the big Democrat) essentially goes along with this, just not on film, he's kinda a jerk as well.

If that's the way they feel, that they're worth more on stage than everyone else, then just hire four lackies, pay them scale, and hit the road....


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> ...I'm surprised that Tim Schmidt and Joe Walsh AGREED to getting less money for touring. That just shows a) how much they needed the money because of their lack of writing royalties, and b) how much money writing royalties earn for the artist. And while Felder may also be a bit of a jerk away from the cameras, Frey made the point it was all about the money, so that's the only point I'm focusing on here.
> ...


Well, like Joe said he just wanted to play on the stuff that Henley and Frey wrote. I don't think Joe needed the money that much. He does fine recording and touring on his own and with such as Ringo.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I thought Frey came across as a competent businessman successfully running his business in a way to maximize its value. Made perfect sense to me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Any plans to put this on DVD/BD? I don't have Showtime, but I would love to see this.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Any plans to put this on DVD/BD? I don't have Showtime, but I would love to see this.


Yep.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Wilhite said:


> Yep.


Awesome. Thanks!! Early holiday present for me from myself perhaps? 

I'll have to see if it's streaming somewhere first though.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> Awesome. Thanks!! Early holiday present for me from myself perhaps?
> 
> I'll have to see if it's streaming somewhere first though.


Yes, Google is your friend.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

heySkippy said:


> I thought Frey came across as a competent businessman successfully running his business in a way to maximize its value. Made perfect sense to me.


It wasn't just the money, though. At times, he made it sound like the band's success was primarily because of him (he even used "I" in a few places), whereas Henley seems to have had at least an equal part.

I tend to think of The Eagles today as Henley, Frey, Walsh and Schmit, with the latter more or less being "Oh yeah, he's the bass player and sings 'I Can't Tell You Why'". At the least, the core has to include Walsh from a performance standpoint. I don't think this is like, say, KISS with Eric Singer and Tommy Thayer, who pretty much are interchangeable parts behind the makeup (albeit pretty good ones).

Either way, just give me "Take It To The Limit" with Meisner on vox, or any other Eagles song with whomever is singing and playing, and I'm probably enjoying it. 

Brad


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> I thought Frey came across as a competent businessman successfully running his business in a way to maximize its value. Made perfect sense to me.


maybe, but if I want to watch business docs, I'll turn on Bloomberg. This is music...art...passion. Actually, I'd pay to see Joe Walsh live....the other guys...meh.
Don't get me wrong - I have several Eagles discs and they wrote some great songs...but records are one thing, live performance another...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I ordered the BluRay  The third disc with the concert sold me. I LOVE watching concerts on BD and DVD, and since I wanted to see this documentary anyway, it was worth it. Amazon Prime, should have it Saturday according to Amazon


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

lol yup...more than half my dvd collection is music, mainly concerts. If you like the artist, they never wear out....


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

netringer said:


> Well, like Joe said he just wanted to play on the stuff that Henley and Frey wrote. I don't think Joe needed the money that much. He does fine recording and touring on his own and with such as Ringo.


Joe gets royalties from the Greatest Hits album, which are not nothing.

Tim doesn't get those. It's pretty well-documented that Tim was scrapping to get by, doing session gigs and such. The reunion was a much bigger deal to him, financially, than to ANY of the others, and 1/7th of a LOT of money is way better than 1/5th of no money.

I'm not surprised at all that they took the deal. It was a crappy deal, but Frey and Henley are not boy scouts, and they hold all the cards. Without them, no one buys a ticket. So they get to make the rules.

I'd be glad that they only kept 4/7ths, if I were the other band members.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

DHS Warns US In Danger of Another Eagles Reunion Album

Greg


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Airs this Saturday on Showtime 2 at 3pm. DVR set...thanks!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

gchance said:


> DHS Warns US In Danger of Another Eagles Reunion Album
> 
> Greg


Better, Another *last* concert tour for The WHo or The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I got the BD this weekend but haven't had a chance to watch the documentary yet. I did put the 1977 concert on. Picture quality is what you'd expect from a 1977 film but the sound was done REALLY well. You get the option to play in 5.1 or Stereo. In 5.1 you actually get DTS Master Audio. My big complaint is it's obviously not the whole concert. Only about 10 songs and about 45 minutes in length (if I recall). Looking forward to finding time to watch the whole documentary.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Watched this over the weekend. Most excellent. But there story could be pretty much any band's story of that era.

Driving forces of the band meet
They bring on others they know
Record company signs them to a terrible contract
Hit song(s) and album
Record company/agent tries to screw them 
Original producer "can't work with them anymore" as they become more astute musically
New agent fixes things
New producer has vision
Insanely popular album comes out, which begins the downward spiral of the band
Drugs / parties / women begin to take their toll on the band
Creative and monetary differences split the band up leading to a HUGE blowout
Band breaks up

How many bands of the 70s have THAT story? 

Still I am a sucker for these types of stories and love the stories behind the songs.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> <snip>
> How many bands of the 70s have THAT story?


But how many of those bands are The Eagles?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

astrohip said:


> But how many of those bands are The Eagles?


This x10. 

I got chills within about two syllables of "Seven Bridges Road" the first time I watched it, and then got them again when I watched with my wife two nights later.

Brad


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I loved the documentary, but when my wife asked if I wanted to get tickets to their concert in SJ there was no way I'd give any more of my hard earned money to Frey or Henley.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> But how many of those bands are The Eagles?


True. But the story isn't really unusual. Still, I enjoyed this, as I always like these types of things.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I loved the documentary, but when my wife asked if I wanted to get tickets to their concert in SJ there was no way I'd give any more of my hard earned money to Frey or Henley.


This. They come to town often but I cannot see paying $100+ for nose bleed seats to fund Frey and Henley who are effing rich as hell as it is.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mwhip said:


> This. They come to town often but I cannot see paying $100+ for nose bleed seats to fund Frey and Henley who are effing rich as hell as it is.


It doesn't bother me giving them money. I don't think they are any worse than most band leaders. But $100 a ticket is ridiculous and I'm not paying that for any group. The concerts I have seen over the last few years have been at our local amphitheater and they are mostly "B" list acts that I have enjoyed over the years, and all priced in the $20-$40 a ticket. I can afford to take my whole family for the price of one Eagles ticket.

That's why I buy concerts on DVD/BD. I can still enjoy the music without the high price.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> That's why I buy concerts on DVD/BD. I can still enjoy the music without the high price *and the cretins*.


ATYP*

* (added to your post )


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Now available on Netflix.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DougF said:


> Now available on Netflix.


I have the BluRay. Very well done and it sounds awesome.


----------

